# A new cooking website shows IBS sufferers how to go from a bland, tasteless diet to gourmet meals, safely.



## Good Eats For IBS

Two sisters recently launched a new cooking website dedicated to people who suffer from IBS. Lynda Shannon, a gourmet cook who has suffered from Irritable Bowel Syndrome for six years, combines her culinary talents with her first-hand knowledge of food sensitivities to create delicious tasting recipes─without using the ingredients that commonly trigger IBS symptoms. "I realized that other people who suffer from IBS could benefit from my recipes and my experience," Shannon says, "I talked to my sister Laurel-Lea, a web designer and writer, and we decided to launch Good Eats For IBS." Shannon's focus is on creating nutritious recipes that try to minimize the triggering of IBS symptoms but taste so good that your whole family will enjoy eating them.Good Eats For IBS [www.goodeatsforibs.com] offers free monthly recipes, IBS food-related do's and don'ts, and time-saving cooking tips from a pro.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Welcome Lynda and Laurel-Lea,We're excited that you are able to offer monthly recipes that may help to minimize IBS symptoms. We receive a lot of requests for something like this.Jeff


----------



## Rosie

Welcome!!!Looking forward to receiving your monthly recipes!!!!Thank you very much!!!!


----------

